# Italian Chipmunk sign language.



## DarkShadow (May 3, 2017)

Va Fungu.


----------



## snowbear (May 3, 2017)

He's a coach in the acorn league, signalling to his pitcher.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2017)

Chippy chipmunk


----------



## zombiesniper (May 4, 2017)

Great shot.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 4, 2017)

Growing up in up in almost all  Italian town, I learned with the arm hand gestures meant pretty quick.  Words never had to be spoken, just the body language said in all.LOL


----------



## terri (May 4, 2017)

Cute capture!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 4, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## annamaria (May 4, 2017)

Great capture  and oh my too cute!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (May 4, 2017)

Hilarious.  Great capture!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 4, 2017)

Thanks,it certainly put a smile on my face.Animals are comical at times. This photo actually helped a friend with some laughter today thats fighting cancer and has not smiled in a long time.


----------



## annamaria (May 4, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Thanks,it certainly put a smile on my face.Animals are comical at times. This photo actually helped a friend with some laughter today thats fighting cancer and has not smiled in a long time.



That's wonderful! It's a great feeling to know your photo has cheered someone's day. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

